# Plant(s) ID Help



## fishy656 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello, I'm a beginner to plants, I recently bought a complete aquarium set up that came with driftwood that has plants attached to them. It looks like possibly 2 different plants attached to the driftwood. Here are the pictures, sorry about the quality. Any advice on how to look after them? Thank you


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Think its anubius. Two types.


----------



## fishy656 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you, can anyone tell me what type of anubius I have here? I can take closer pics if needed.

Thx again


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's _Anubias barteri _var. _nana_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=24&category=genus&spec=Anubias

The smaller leaves are younger growth. Then again, the larger leaves could be 'nana', while the smaller are 'petite'. Can you tell us where you got the wood/plants from (fish store or another hobbiest) ? Still, I think it is all 'nana'.

-Dave


----------



## fishy656 (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the plants from a private sale. I was looking for a bigger tank and these came with it. I breed African Cichlids with no live plants whatsoever, just rocks , 12 tanks running right now. I noticed a little bit of decaying and some holes on the leaves on these plants. I know they had snails in the tank as well as clown loaches. I figure the snails might have snacked on them a bit. From what I have read these are a low-med light plant and most cichlids do not eat them. So i may try out my green thumb and see what happens. I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.

Allan


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Allan, you better be careful. This is the first step to a planted tank addiction!! 

Anubias are, indeed, able to survive in low-light tanks. You won't need much in the way of fertilizer with low-light, your fish may provide what they need to live. (Not saying you'll see lota of growth or dark/lush colors, but they'll live. )

If you decide you like them, check out the PlantFinder for some more low-light plants that can handle your cichlids (like Java Fern) .

-Dave


----------



## fishy656 (Mar 2, 2009)

yes I could easily fall to the plant addiction too........lol


----------

